# Bacon Wrapped Chicken Bites



## GrannyG

Cube chicken breasts into small squares. Wrap with a piece of bacon and
secure with a toothpick. Roll in a mixture of 2/3 cup of brown sugar and 
2 TBSP Chili Powder. Bake at 250 degrees on a cookie sheet until the
chicken is baked and the bacon crispy. YUMMY!

Also:
Tater tots wrapped with bacon, secure with toothpick, and bake in oven on
a cookie sheet till bacon is crisp at 250 degrees.


----------



## shannon in KS

mmmmm mmmmmmmm love these!  I am guilty of haste and panfrying real quick, then broiling them in the oven!  Shrimp works good too!  Tossing with prepared marinades adds different flavors!


----------



## candelbc

Is the cubed Chicken Breast cooked already, or raw?

-Brad


----------



## Hungry

*Chicken bits*

I do mine with chicken livers!


----------



## YT2095

that`s quite similar to something I make also, I use strips of chicken breast (raw) lay a strip of chili peper alond side it and roll up in wafer thin black forest ham, toothpick it into place.

the nice part is that the bacon or ham is already salty enough so you dont need to add any.

nice with a spicey Salsa dip


----------



## GrannyG

The chicken is raw, and you just wrap the piece of bacon around it, usuallly 1/3 to 1/2 slice is enough, smoked bacon is an extra plus, skewered it with a toothpick, roll it in the sugar/chili mix and bake it. So good. I line my cookie sheets with aluminum foil so there is no mess to clean up.


----------



## Constance

Hungry said:
			
		

> I do mine with chicken livers!



Me too...I put a water chestnut in with it, also, and marinate in soy sauce before cooking on the grill.


----------



## shpj4

Granny your Bacon Wrapped Chicken Bites sound delicious.  Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## mudbug

I just read your recipe out loud to HH.  He's in!


----------



## Alix

Granny, these sound YUMMY! A friend of ours does the chicken like this only he brushes them with teriyaki sauce as they cook in the oven. He also recommends a rack with a cookie sheet underneath if your bacon is a bit on the fatty side.


----------



## Josh1979

**

You can also use lil smoky sausages. They turn out great.


----------



## bertjo44

I will try these, thanks.


----------

